# Basic Power Supply Question



## Trigger200 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello,
I'm helping my father-in-law build a model train set for the grandkids in his basement. I know nothing about model trains, power supplies, etc etc. I'm good on the computer so he asked me for help purchasing a MRC Power Command Tech 3 power supply. These seem scarce and the few I found are quite expensive. This also looks like somewhat of an antique. Is this truly the type of power supply used? Is there a newer version? Is there a good source for these units? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

It would be good to know what kind of trains you plan to run first


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, the MRC Tech 3 can be used to control trains. There are newer versions. There are plenty of on-line train dealers. There may also be a local hobby shop near you. You can also get them used on ebay. If you don’t need the meters or the 30 VA, an MRC 1370 (rated 18 VA) might work for you. Lots of other choices though.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a fairly old version, and I'd be leery of buying a used one or an open-box item, but it's a good power supply that will work for most applications.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Tech 3 is a Power Pack to run old fasahioned DC trains. You would be wise
to check into the DCC (Digital Command Control) systems. DCC makes wiring and operation
of trains very easy and simple. Each loco has an addressable digital decoder on board. The DCC controller
sends digital signals thru the track. It can start loco A running, then while it goes around, the same
controller can get loco B running ALSO...or even 3 or 4 more trains. It's as easy as operating
a TV remote.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Trigger200 said:


> Hello,
> I'm helping my father-in-law build a model train set for the grandkids in his basement. I know nothing about model trains, power supplies, etc etc. I'm good on the computer so he asked me for help purchasing a MRC Power Command Tech 3 power supply. These seem scarce and the few I found are quite expensive. This also looks like somewhat of an antique. Is this truly the type of power supply used? Is there a newer version? Is there a good source for these units? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


Trigger;

The other guys have answered your power pack question. If all your father-in-law wants is a simple layout for the grandkids, then using a DC power pack to run one train is probably fine.

However, I agree with Don R's suggestion to look into DCC if what you, and your father-in-law, want to end up with is a full blown , realistic model railroad, on which you can run multiple trains possibly with sound from the locomotives, which I think young kids would like a lot.
Running two or more trains with DC control involves two power packs, building and wiring, a control panel full of toggle switches, and lots & lots of layout wiring too.
DCC makes all this much easier, but you will need to buy locomotives with DCC factory installed, or install DCC decoders in whatever locomotives he has.

The files below cover many model railroad subjects. They should help you learn about model trains. I also recommend the book, "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. It covers all the basics of building a model railroad in simple text, and many photos. You can order it from www.amazon.com

Good Luck & Have Fun ;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Trigger200 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you for the replies! I believe he plans to run HO, and buy a Broadway limited steam locomotive which I do believe is DCC.


traction fan said:


> Trigger;
> 
> The other guys have answered your power pack question. If all your father-in-law wants is a simple layout for the grandkids, then using a DC power pack to run one train is probably fine.
> 
> ...


wow this is great. Thank You!


----------

